# Got Blood?



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just recieved a sign/prop and am not as pleased as I thought I would be about it. The paint isn't as good as I thought it would be and the "Got blood?" doesn't show too well when lit. Any Ideas on how to spook it up a bit? I bought it to go in my graveyard.

Here's the link to the prop in question.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would suggest to put it under the lighting you're going to use and do a bit of trial and error.
Cob webs are always an easy and effect add on...

Red wax or red glue dripping from it would work too.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks FE, I know I'm going to have to repaint the sleeves at least since there's a lot of spots showing through the paint. I also need to darken the letters because when it's lit it's much harder to read than the one pictured. The letter color is actually red not black as shown.

I also thought about changing the saying on the sign. If I do I will have to remove the paint on the it now. Any ideas on a new saying or should I leave it as is and just redo the sleeves and darken the letters?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That's ENTIRELY up to you what it should say. Does the thing have lights inside that shine through the plastic? Also, do you have a pic of the one you bought? It would help to give advice if we could see what actually needs improvement.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Dr Morbius, I'm not too sure what I want it to say. I liked what I saw in the photo when I bought it but am not too thrilled with it now. It may just need a touch up. Yes it does have lights that shine through the plastic. I have to wait on the photo for a bit since it's not dark enough in the house. I plugged to check it out and noticed it wasn't anything like the photo really. Then again it wasn't dark yet either. I will post one here in a bit with it lit and not lit.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I realize that this isn't what you bought it for...but, have you considered painting the letters with Florescent Red Paint, then shining a blacklight on it as well as keeping the light on internally?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

SI, I might just do that. I am considering adding some black lighting to my graveyard once I replace my tombstones. I have those smaller plastic ones now and hate them. They were a quick buy a couple years ago when all my tombstones were destroyed by some punks. I was leary of putting out anymore so I bought some cheap ones till I was ready to make/buy more. Since I moved I think I'm ready. Last year went off without a problem at all.

BTW DR Morbius The pics are coming as soon as I find the batteries for my camera.


----------

